# What to get



## Andymon22 (May 7, 2006)

I really want to change my headlights. I really like the HID kits but I still want DDL. Is there a way to have both or keep the DDL relay in? I was going to get a 6000K HID kit or Silver Stars. What should i do? Thanks


----------



## 04stangkiller (Jun 6, 2006)

I have a pair of 8500k xenon high beam bulbs in and they work wonders. They just replaced my stock bulbs no wiring or nothin. I live in Illinois and own farm land and i can say from traveling on back roads that these things are by far some of the strongest lights I have ever seen. And I got them on ebay for 24 bucks to my door.


----------



## Andymon22 (May 7, 2006)

anyone else


----------

